# Backup Scheduling?



## Guldan (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey Guys,

Im running Server 2003, I have two 2tb USB drives.. my idea is to have four backups

Backup1.bkf = Full Friday Backup then Mon->Thurs incremental
Backup2.bkf = Full Friday Backup then Mon->Thurs incremental
Backup3.bkf = Full Friday Backup then Mon->Thurs incremental
Backup4.bkf = Full Friday Backup then Mon->Thurs incremental

I simply swap drives every Friday and have four fully functional backups (350gig of data)

How do I set this up? Sometimes there are 4 Fridays, sometimes 5.. I just want 4 separate backups Full->Incremental back to back for eternity

Thx


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

If you are using backup software it really doesn't matter. A Friday is a Friday to a piece of software. Just keep track of the most current one.


----------



## Guldan (Jan 6, 2010)

It does matter as I need 4 separate backup sets, looks like server 2003 backup just won't do it the way I want.

I've switched to 1 full backup at the start of the month and incrementals afterwards


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Schedule 8 backup jobs, and set them to run weekly every 4 weeks.
The incremental job is set weekly on Mon-Thu, the Full weekly on Fri.
Make sure you stagger the start dates at one week intervals.

Full and Incremental for backup1, start Feb 11, 2011
Full and Incremental for backup2, start Feb 18, 2011
Full and Incremental for backup3, start Feb 25, 2011
Full and Incremental for backup4, start Mar 04, 2011

Click *Advanced* to change the start date, and make sure you change the drive before the backup starts on Friday


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Are these all backups of the same server or different servers? The backup utility will not do it from a single server, but you could do the backups to files on each individual server to a central location and then do a backup of the individual bkf files. The timing would have to be correct to get it to work however. You would be better off getting something like Backup Exec.


----------

